# Medicare and 93000/G0403



## dsmith03@hotmail.com (Nov 5, 2015)

My company has just recently started billing for a general practitioner. I know that G0403 is used for the welcome to Medicare exams and that 93000 is used for other patients. There is no LCD for my area (Missouri). Am I missing a modifier or something that gets these claims paid?


----------

